

CentOS 5.3 x86_64 [ISPConfig 3] - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-centos-5.3-x86_64-ispconfig-3

======
jerryji
A more accurate title would be -- CentOS 5.3 x86_64 Server and ISPConfig 3
Installation Tutorial (on 6 Pages)

~~~
sho
And this is a very specific and slightly weird setup as well. Who uses mail
quotas!? Well, I guess some people might but it's hardly common and unless you
are setting up some kind of rural ISP or low budget community college or
something why bother ..

------
moe
Is it just me or are these howtoforge posts borderline spam?

I normally go look for a specific howto _when I need one_. There's no reason
to clog my news feed with random howto's.

------
callmeed
I've never used ISPconfig. How does it compare to Plesk or Webmin?

